# What else can i give my pigeons instead of corn to keep them HEALTHY??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello, I was just wondering what else can i give my pigeons instead of corn to keep them healthy?? I only feed them corn and i don't think that's good enough and when they are breeding. I want them to be he


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

hi Pigeon keeper.

Some things you can find at your neighborhood grocer:


Brown uncooked rice 

Lentils uncooked in package

Split green peass, also uncooked.

All of the above are reasonably cheap and can be added to your pigeon feed.

If corn is all that you are feeding them, that is not enough. If you have a pet shop where you are, most carry Kaytee supreme dove and pigeon seed or you can order it on line from a pigeon supply house such as Foys.

Safflower and raw sunflower seeds in large bags can now be found at most places like Wak-mart now as well.These are only teats and high in calories, so go easy on them,


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

ARe you also giving them access to grit? Some feed stores sell 'pigeon grit' but chicken grit or hookbill grit will do if it's all you can find. They supply minerals and aid in digestion.

YOu can also offer them fresh greens and some veggies. I chop up kale and romaine lettuce (very fine) and they love it. When I carried my cutting board full of chopped romaine down there the other day, one of my shiest birds actually landed on it before I was even in the pen. She saw it coming and wanted it NOW, LOL. 

They also like grated carrot, and the other day i chopped up some strawberries for them. A little variety will be good for them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Aside from all the other stuff that people have mentioned.....you need to be giving them REAL pigeon feed...........a mix of seeds. I've seen first hand what a diet of only corn can do to a bird. 25 of them to be exact. If you can't or won't feed the birds what they need, and that's a grain diet, then your birds will suffer. They won't stay healthy, they can't raise healthy babies so the trend will go on and on..........


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

what type of stuff should i be feeding them?? can u list them for me! apreciate it!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> what type of stuff should i be feeding them?? can u list them for me! apreciate it!!


Can you not get a bag of pigeon feed anywhere near you? That's what you need to feed them. The seeds/grains that are found in a pre-mixed bag of pigeon feed are hard to find individually, if you can find them at all, and if you do......they're expensive.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

here's the web site for the feed that my birds get. I use this simply because it's all the we can get around here. Most pigeon feeds are basically they same anyway..........different mixes of grains, depending on what you're looking for. This will give you an idea of what you're looking for though. 

http://www.fmbrown.com/bird_PigeonMain.htm


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

If you have a Tractor Supply store in your area, they may carry a pigeon feed mix that you can use. Also, until you can figure out how to get the regular pigeon grain/pea/seed mix, try Petsmart and get a bag of Kaytee Dove Mix. At least it will be lots better than just corn, then add (like Victor listed) lentils, green split peas, brown rice, etc. You can also purchase 50 lb bags of wild bird seed from Wal-mart and add that to the mixture and it will still be better than just corn.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonkeeper said:


> what type of stuff should i be feeding them?? can u list them for me! apreciate it!!


http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

We call them feed stores or farm stores here.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> If you have a Tractor Supply store in your area,...


Here is a link, you can search by zip code:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Home_10551_10001

they sell pigeon pellets and grain, but you might have to ask a local store to order it for you.


----------

